# Review son kem Mac Retro Matte Liquid Lip Colour đình đám trong làng son kem lì



## nusy (22/6/18)

*Mac Retro Matte Liquid Lip Colour đang tạo nên 1 xu hướng son môi mới trong làng son kem với bảng màu từ đa dạng cho đến cá tính, phá cách*

Son kem lì trong những năm gần đây đã trở thành 1 hiện tượng của các nàng mê make-up. Thị trường son kem lì nổi cộm với dòng son Kylie, Bonjour, Nars,… với bộ sưu tập son kem lì đình đám không thể không kể đến bộ sưu tập son kem lì Mac – thương hiệu các sản phẩm make-up nổi tiếng trên thế giới.

*Son Mac có chất son như thế nào?*
Chất son kem lỏng, nhẹ, mềm, dễ dàng len vào các rãnh môi và đặc biệt không làm khô hay nứt thành từng mảng màu sau khi khô lại như nhiều loại son kem khác. Thậm chí khi muốn đánh màu đậm hơn chút, bạn có thể tô chồng lên thành 2 hay 3 lớp cũng không vấn đề gì. Mac tuy tung ra bộ sưu tập son kem chậm hơn các hãng khác, nhưng dường như sự chậm trễ này lại an toàn hơn vì son kem lì Mac đã khắc phục được gần như tất cả những khuyết điểm mà các dòng son khác mắc phải. Ví dụ như không gây khô nứt kẽ môi thành từng mảng màu là một ưu điểm vượt trội hơn hẳn, ngoài ra nó còn không gây vón cục nhờ kết hợp “liquid” thay vì kem đặc, không dính miệng cốc khi son đã khô lại.

Son Mac chắc hẳn đã không ai lạ gì độ bền màu của em nó rồi, từ tất cả bộ sưu tập trước cho đến bộ sưu tập son kem này cũng vẫn giữ phong độ như vậy. Em son kem lì này rất bền màu, ăn uống thoải mái, cười nói thậm chí bơi nhưng không lo trôi son đâu nhé! Tuy nhiên đã là dòng son lì thì sẽ không tránh được tình trạng khô môi, nên trước khi sử dụng son chị em hãy thoa 1 lớp dưỡng mỏng thì yên tâm tình trạng khô môi sẽ giảm thiểu tối đa nhé!

*Thiết kế của son kem Mac Retro Matte Liquid Lip Colour*

*

*
_Thiết kế của son kem Mac Retro Matte Liquid Lip Colour_
​Vỏ son có dạng ống trụ tròn dài, về nắp son thì vẫn là kiểu dáng nắp hình viên đạn truyền thống giống như bộ sưu tập son thỏi. Đầu cọ được vát nghiêng 2 mặt nhọn tạo thuận lợi khi đánh son vào viền môi, giúp kẻ viền môi dễ dàng hơn mà không cần dùng đến chì kẻ môi.

*Bảng màu son kem Mac Retro Matte Liquid Lip Colour*
Mỗi bộ sưu tập son của Mac thì đều có rất nhiều màu, đa dạng phong phú nên mình chia ra làm 2 bảng màu:

*Bảng màu đa dạng*

_

_
_Bảng màu đa dạng_
​Với bảng màu đa dạng thì có đầy đủ các màu cơ bản mà mọi cô nàng đều có thể sử dụng được, từ tông hồng đến đỏ và cam. Hầu hết các màu ở bảng này đều dễ dùng trừ 1 vài màu hơi đậm quá thì kén người dùng và hoàn cảnh hơn 1 chút.

*Bảng màu cá tính*

*

*
_Bảng màu cá tính_
​Đây là bảng màu phá cách, vô cùng lạ mắt dành cho những cô nàng thích cá tính, mới lạ. Mac cho ra bảng màu này quả không hổ danh là 1 thương hiệu mỹ phẩm chuyên nghiệp cho tất cả mọi người dù là những mong muốn khó khăn, độc đáo nhất.

*Giá son kem lì Mac Retro Matte Liquid Lip Colour*
Chỉ với khoảng 500,000VNĐ là có thể sở hữu thỏi son hoàn hảo này trên tay rồi. Giá mua tại showroom có thể sẽ cao hơn một chút còn bạn nào mà mua hàng xách tay thì sẽ có giá tốt hơn. Nhưng các nàng hãy lưu ý nhé, son Mac trên thị trường hiện nay bị nhái rất nhiều, tìm được chỗ bán hàng xách tay tin tưởng hãy mua nhé!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

